# Toro power max 826 OXE



## ujoint56 (Apr 8, 2020)

Got up this morning to do some blowing and discovered that both the impellers/augers are freewheeling. The Toro site says this model does NOT have shear bolts. But on this forum and other sites say it does have shear bolts. So assuming it does not have shear bolts what else would cause this problem? I'm thinking it has to have shear bolts because what else would keep the impellers/augers from rotating on the shaft? I am definitely confused. Thanks for any info (while the snow piles up another 2 feet in the next two days).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It has shear bolts. Part 8 in red.
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=44744


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Remove plug wire. Take an impeller in each hand and try rotating them in opposite directions. Check and see if either of them turns freely. Look to see if you can actually see the shear bolts.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro has long stated no shear bolts yet the grade 5 bolts they use also use a spacer under the nut in such a way that the bolt can rock or move around and break right where the thread ends and shank starts, right where i have seen most of the ones that came into the shop broken,
i've also on many powermax machines seen the grade 8 bolts holding the wheels onto powerturn models to break off, 3 times on my own machine .

in all the cases i've been like how can a grade 5 or 8 bolts break yet understand bolts hold down great and sideways not so.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

hey ujoint56, as others have pointed out, Toro marketing claims they do not use shear bolts. Maybe the Toro auger bolts are not technically "shear bolts" , but they do attach the augers to the shaft in the same fashion as other snowblower brand shear bolts. The claim is that the Toro auger gears are strong enough to withstand most hard hits on the augers (and I am not disputing that). 

So in summary, the (whatever you call it) bolt that attaches the augers to the shaft can and does break, especially on older neglected and rusty machines. Check as described above and let us know.

tx


----------

